# Scotland locations to try ...



## Canalsman (Jul 13, 2013)

I returned recently from an extended trip to Scotland.

Here are the spots at which I stopped on the journey - all were good locations and you'll find them in the POI download available to Full Members. I have added star ratings and some short comments ...

**** CR Wet Sleddale Reservoir (Cumbria) – just 5 minutes from M6 at Shap, great dog walking, very peaceful

***** CR Knocktinkle (Dumfries & Galloway) – very peaceful, great views

**** CR Port Logan (Dumfries & Galloway) – park in the upper area (not Council owned) to avoid risk of ticket, pretty location, water available from standpipe at defunct pub

**** CR Lendal Foot (Ayrshire) – fantastic views out to sea and Ailsa Craig, sea just yards away, and quite peaceful despite being just off the A77

***** CR Outerwards Reservoir (Ayrshire) – very peaceful, good walks, lovely spot

**** CR Gleann Mor (Argyll & Bute) – peaceful spot up in the mountains, off the main roads

***** OU Carsaig (Argyll & Bute) – a peaceful and completely perfect location right by the sea

***** OR Ardchattan (Argyll & Bute) – just room for one, but a wonderful loch-side location

*** LR Glen Moriston 1 (Highland) – peaceful with good views, ideal overnight stop

***** CR Ardaneaskan (Highland) – fabulous views, great dog walking, well worth travelling the narrow and steep approach roads

**** OR Applecross Bay 2 (Highland) – grass parking, lovely views and good walks along the shore and to the village

*** CR Toscaig (Highland) – very quiet, next to sea, good overnight spot on tarmac car park

***** LR Ord (Skye) – fabulous spot, sea yards away, stupendous views, very quiet, water available from standpipe nearby

*** CR Loch Cluanie (Highland) – great views, good overnight spot

**** LR Loch Leven (N) 1 – peaceful, lovely outlook, water available across road from cemetery

*** OR Glen Etive 6 (Highland) – fantastic views, but better locations available in this amazingly beautiful Glen

***** PH Otter Ferry (Argyll & Bute) – beautiful location, good beer and food (especially sea food locally caught), very narrow approach road from the north

***** CR Stronvochlan (Argyll & Bute) – great views, toilets, good walks, very peaceful

***** LR Cardross (Argyll & Bute) – lovely spot with views across the Clyde, popular with dog walkers, offers a great walk around the peninsula

***** CR Mugdock Country Park 1 (Stirlingshire) – good views, peaceful, lots of walks, castle ruins to explore

***** CR Loch Turret Reservoir (Perth & Kinross) – hard to find but spectacular when you get there, lots of opportunities for walking or munro bagging

**** OR Powfoot (Dumfries & Galloway) – great views across Solway Firth, water and toilet emptying available, top notch overnight stop

*** LR Trough of Bowland 1 (Lancashire) – steep roads to get there, nice streamside location, road too busy for it to be truly peaceful, good overnight stop

On the trip I found a number of new locations to fill with water. These have been added to the POIs.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jul 13, 2013)

Many thanks for posting Phil, it'l be really useful for our trip in September.

Cheers Lou & Terri

:cheers:


----------



## frontslide (Aug 2, 2013)

If you only had a week, starting from Sleddale, at what point would you have to turn round and head back?


----------



## ournev (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for this post.

We are hoping to head up the West coast in September, hopefully when the midges are on the wane (for the Scots among you that is wane as in moon not wain as in child) ;-)

Looking forward to it too.


----------



## Dive Tramp (Aug 3, 2013)

That would be "wean", for a child... ;-)


----------



## ournev (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Dive Tramp, I am getting old and forgetful. Wain is of course a cart.


----------



## philm (Aug 4, 2013)

Is it possible to add comments like this in poi downloads so u more or less know what the stop is like beforehand .


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 4, 2013)

philm said:


> Is it possible to add comments like this in poi downloads so u more or less know what the stop is like beforehand .



That's why almost all the locations have a Google Streetview link so you can get a good idea of the location visually ...


----------



## runnach (Aug 4, 2013)

some good spots,

**** CR Port Logan (Dumfries & Galloway) – park in the upper area (not Council owned) to avoid risk of ticket, pretty location, water available from standpipe at defunct pub

Just be mindful that someone somewhere is paying for the water here possibly the last tenant, If the pub is defunckt unable to ask permission, but that doesnt make it right to take it 

Channa


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 4, 2013)

I agree that water shouldn't be assumed to be free and taken without permission.

However the hotel is now derelict as a result of redevelopment being undertaken without planning permission, much to the anger of the locals who have now lost the pub, probably forever.

The standpipe in question appears to have been installed by the builders, but the site is abandoned.


----------



## runnach (Aug 4, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> I agree that water shouldn't be assumed to be free and taken without permission.
> 
> However the hotel is now derelict as a result of redevelopment being undertaken without planning permission, much to the anger of the locals who have now lost the pub, probably forever.
> 
> The standpipe in question appears to have been installed by the builders, but the site is abandoned.


 It was a polite "knock" my last pub I can glean water but my boss is still paying for it.....that too is being redeveloped as a Sainsburys when the planning permission is granted.

Taking from a standpoint could be considered theft without permission.

Channa


----------



## champstar (Aug 4, 2013)

In Scotland water is not metered but a charge is levied along with the council tax a flat rate charge. Therefore water is almost free and we have so much in Scotland why would we want to charge for it?  :cheers:  :scared:


----------



## runnach (Aug 4, 2013)

champstar said:


> In Scotland water is not metered but a charge is levied along with the council tax a flat rate charge. Therefore water is almost free and we have so much in Scotland why would we want to charge for it?  :cheers:  :scared:



Fair Enough, England is not quite so charitable in its attitude.

Channa


----------



## philm (Aug 4, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> That's why almost all the locations have a Google Streetview link so you can get a good idea of the location visually ...


Understand that but cant always look that way, but if this info could be added so appears on sat nav would be handy, appreciat could be difficult.


----------



## Dive Tramp (Aug 4, 2013)

champstar said:


> In Scotland water is not metered but a charge is levied along with the council tax a flat rate charge. Therefore water is almost free and we have so much in Scotland why would we want to charge for it?  :cheers:  :scared:



OOh, not so young Champstar. 
Whilst your comment is true of Domestic water supplies, Commercial properties and users DO have their water metered by Scottish Water and pay per litre, that actually also applies to the drainage system too... even if the property is empty! 

We have to notify SW when we leave or shut down a property/business so that we can stop paying for said water (supply AND drainage).

DT


----------



## champstar (Aug 4, 2013)

Dive Tramp said:


> OOh, not so young Champstar.
> Whilst your comment is true of Domestic water supplies, Commercial properties and users DO have their water metered by Scottish Water and pay per litre, that actually also applies to the drainage system too... even if the property is empty!
> 
> We have to notify SW when we leave or shut down a property/business so that we can stop paying for said water (supply AND drainage).
> ...



I stand corrected on this one..every day is a school day:idea-007:


----------



## runnach (Aug 4, 2013)

champstar said:


> I stand corrected on this one..every day is a school day:idea-007:



It seems therefore nicking water from a standpipe north of the border may not be a good idea, unless you fancy a night courtesy of the local constabulary 

Channa


----------



## champstar (Aug 4, 2013)

stick to taps on public buildings like public toilets etc.....as everyone owns these..:anyone:


----------



## runnach (Aug 4, 2013)

I really never wanted to start a dialogue re the merits of sourcing water in Scotland but perhaps the standpipe thing may be better removed from the poi ? up to the individual after that ? 


Channa


----------



## Yorkcov (Jan 20, 2014)

POI Admin said:


> I returned recently from an extended trip to Scotland.
> 
> Here are the spots at which I stopped on the journey - all were good locations and you'll find them in the POI download available to Full Members. I have added star ratings and some short comments ...
> 
> ...




Thanks for all these Chris. I'm using as a basis for planning a trip later in the year.
I can't find LR Ardross (Argyll & Bute) on the current POI's. has it been removed or am I just missing something?

Thanks again,

Alan


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm glad this thread has just popped up. Thinking of Hereford to Troon, taking about 7 days to get there in April.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 20, 2014)

Yorkcov said:


> Thanks for all these Chris. I'm using as a basis for planning a trip later in the year.
> I can't find LR Ardross (Argyll & Bute) on the current POI's. has it been removed or am I just missing something?
> 
> Thanks again,
> ...



Sorry - my typo - should read LR Cardross (Argyll & Bute)


----------



## alcam (Jan 21, 2014)

ournev said:


> Thanks for this post.
> 
> We are hoping to head up the West coast in September, hopefully when the midges are on the wane (for the Scots among you that is wane as in moon not wain as in child) ;-)
> 
> Looking forward to it too.


 WEAN not wain !


----------



## wee red bistro (Jan 21, 2014)

*abbreviations?*

I guess PH is public house but what are OR, CR, LR ---- please?


----------



## 2cv (Jan 21, 2014)

wee red bistro said:


> I guess PH is public house but what are OR, CR, LR ---- please?



Other rural, car park rural and layby rural.


----------



## wee red bistro (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks! I had OR guessed as Off  Road





2cv said:


> Other rural, car park rural and layby rural.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 22, 2014)

Great original post, only just seen it thx


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Apr 25, 2014)

***** OR Powfoot (Dumfries & Galloway) – great views across Solway Firth, water and to*

We visited Powfoot just before Easter. Toilets were locked so no disposal or water. 
Height barrier that everyone drives around to park still in place. 

First car park in village (not the POI one) has No Overnight Parking sign.

This thread was great help to us. Knocktinkle was glorious.


----------



## Deleted member 30249 (Apr 25, 2014)

Brilliant. Thanks very much. We will try and visit some of these later this year. Thanks again.

p.s. It is a shame members seem to hijack decent threads with a load of nonsense. E.G wrong spelling or meaning of words. 

Again thanks


----------



## frontslide (Apr 25, 2014)

We are going to be heading for Lochaline then over to Mull then from Mull to Ardnamurchen then work our way back via some of these routes to Derbyshire (Home) mid May, first Scotland visit and i CANT WAIT!


----------

